# help making legs for milk stool



## lone wolf (Oct 28, 2009)

I cut red cedar log in half and now want to driil holes and put white oak saplings for legs what size hole 1.5 ya think and does anyone know another way to make legs?


----------



## Longshot (Oct 29, 2009)

Rather than saplings, which will tend to flex, you might try splitting out some sections -longer than needed [easier to hold], and shave them down with a drawknife. Use a rasp to final shape/size the tenons.
Note: Tho the bench can be somewhat green, the leg stock wants to be fairly dry [read: seasoned] before fitting and wedging.


----------



## qweesdraw (Nov 11, 2009)

This may help.
http://www2.mcdaniel.edu/Chemistry/WOOD/logbench.htm
You can also cut tenons with a hole saw (ID of the saw will be your mortise hole),use a Japanese pull saw to cut the outsides off. 
or
Use a table belt sander,drill a 1.5 hole in a scrap 2x4 keep spinning until it fits.
A Forsner bit cuts a cleaner hole than a paddle bit,for your seat.(both will work)
or
Ship them to me both ways i will cut you shouldered tenons with my tenon cutters 1.5 or 2 inch.(free).1.5 inch should work fine on something small.
(I can cut 4 tenon legs in under 3 minutes)
If you are going through the seat, slice your tenon with a bow saw glue the (OD -ID),GLUE the wedge tap it in,cut it off. 
or
You can 3/8 dowel the tenon @ a 45 not going though the seat.(hardwood)
Is the wood seasoned?/is your wood going to check.(crack)
A mixture of candle ends or wax and paint thinner on the ends.(it takes a few days to mush) 
If you make it properly it will take about 3 x longer than you thought.(to make)
BUT if not left outdoors it should outlast your great grand children.(if cared for)
Mark
P.S. Let me know if you have anymore ??
hope i helped ya!


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 13, 2009)

*milk stool*



qweesdraw said:


> This may help.
> http://www2.mcdaniel.edu/Chemistry/WOOD/logbench.htm
> You can also cut tenons with a hole saw (ID of the saw will be your mortise hole),use a Japanese pull saw to cut the outsides off.
> or
> ...


thanks for the help very good info .lone wolf


----------

